# Best skewb?



## Soul Cube (Oct 18, 2014)

What is the best skewb?


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 18, 2014)

comes down to preference between moyu and ss skewb


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2014)

Shengshou with Lanlan springs and ball bearings, in my opinion.


----------



## Soul Cube (Oct 19, 2014)

But I kinda lost my skewb springs and ball bearing from my 2 nd hand failed florian mod missing 1 ball bearing lanlan


----------



## kcl (Oct 19, 2014)

I second what Sarah said, or a stock Moyu is really great also. That's what I currently use.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm using ss with mefferts spring, probably its the same spring as lanlan has..

If you comparing out of the box deirectly, I'll say moyu is the best


----------



## CDcuber (Oct 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I second what Sarah said, or a stock Moyu is really great also. That's what I currently use.


I love my moyu, but does the ss corner cut?


----------

